# Let's get to KaZantip 2013, if not attending, no problem, discuss n follow online



## MusicNova (Apr 16, 2013)

Ukraine has KaZantip 2013 scheduled to start on last day of July.

Not stop fever, rain-shine event, are aware? Have you ever been in past fests? Is it your first encounter with the fest name?

Let the KaZantip kraze flow freelyyyyy


----------



## sbarabanom (Aug 5, 2013)

A quick overview on Kazantip: some history, photos etc: Kazantip - the biggest rave in Eastern Europe.


----------

